# Homeschool campaign groups?



## MittensKittens (Oct 26, 2008)

Hey mamas,

Homeschooling is currently illegal in my country of residence. My daughter is 4 years old, and is due to start school in two years time, if the law does not change. I got involved with a local alternative education campaign group, which unfortunately is more of a talking shop than anything. I don't want to send my kids to public school and have two years to change the law.

Are there any good homeschool campaign groups that you know about in other countries that have anti-homeschooling laws? Did a campaign group ever manage to impact homeschooling laws? Do you have any suggestions? So far, I'm in contact with the ministry of education and three different political parties.


----------



## phathui5 (Jan 8, 2002)

HSLDA is the only big one I know of.


----------

